# [Tutorial] HOW-TO Overclock a E8400 to 3,6Ghz (24/7)



## .dts^!?

*HOW-TO OVERCL0CK A E8400 TO 3,6GHZ










NOTE : PLEASE DON'T OVERCLOCK TO 3,6GHZ WITH STOCK COOLER FOR 24/7 USE!*

*NOTE 2 : A LITTLE BiT OVERCLOCK EXPERIENCE IS REQUIRED!*

As we all know the E8400 always operates at 3Ghz, which is a nice speed for a processor.
Today we are going to push the E8400 to 3,6Ghz.

*Step 1;*

First we need some tools to check our temperatures, CPU speed and the voltage of the processor.

- CPU-Z (for checking CPU speed and to see the voltage.) > http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php
- CoreTemp > http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
- Orthos > http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/385/

*Step 2;*

Open all tools and you'll see your temperature, speed and voltage.

TEMPERATURES IN CORETEMP

- 30-40C - SAFE (you are able to overclock!)
- 40-50C - WARM (you are able to overclock!)
- 50-60C - TOO WARM TO OVERCLOCK.









As you see in CPU-Z your multiplier is currently 9 or 6.
The multiplier in BIOS is set to 9 (9x333=3000Mhz, 3Ghz)
Your processor is probably using 1.15 voltage or 1.225 voltage to reach 3Ghz.

Reaching 3,6Ghz is becoming really easy with this tutorial.

*Step 3;*

Now go to the BIOS and go to the advanced tab.
Look for something called FSB or multiplier, or simply find a 333 value somewhere.

FSB > 400
Multiplier > x9
vCore > i prefer a 1,325 vCore for full stability.
Basically for "step 3" with the E0 revision, you don't need to change the voltage at all.(thanks to Acoma Andy!)

Now Save & Exit BIOS and return to Windows, open up CPU-Z & CoreTemp

*Step 4;*

If everything is ok, your 'Core Speed' in CPU-Z is now 3600Mhz, the multiplier is 9, and the Bus Speed is 400.
Voltage is set 1,325 (Voltage depends on CPU usage.)

*Step 5;*

Open Orthos and press start.
Keep in mind to check your temperatures every hour! (tj. max with the E8400 is 100C. My advice is don't go high then 75C.)
Is your GO is still green after 8 Hours Orthos, then your overclock is 100% succesfull and you are ready for 24/7!


----------



## TwoCables

Rep begging is against Overclock.net's rules.


----------



## .dts^!?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Rep begging is against Overclock.net's rules.

ok thanks, removed








i didnt know, i'am new at OCN


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.dts^!?* 
ok thanks, removed








i didnt know, i'am new at OCN









Oh, then check this out: Terms of Service / Forum Rules

It's at the bottom of every page.

Anyway, sorry about that.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

The C0 revision of the E8400 needs about 1.27v to get stable at 3.6Ghz, but the E0 revision can do it with a much lower voltage. Basically for "step 3" with the E0 revision, you don't need to change the voltage at all.


----------



## Dopamin3

Don't you need to mention memory? When you increase your FSB, your memory will become faster which could potentially make the system unstable (unless it is running unlinked in relation to FSB.)


----------



## Ted1983

just turn fsb to 400 an leave all else on auto. (9x400=3600)


----------



## T D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ted1983* 
just turn fsb to 400 an leave all else on auto. (9x400=3600)

Auto on voltages sets them higher than they need to be. It's better to manually set the voltages.


----------



## .dts^!?

yep , some cpu's can handle a auto voltage for 3,6ghz but like mine, it can't do 3,6ghz on auto voltage, it really needs 1,35 , my cpu simply SUX!


----------



## nathris

That's kind a broad, but I guess for people who have no clue what they are doing it might work. Most e8400s should be able to hit 3.6.

Every chip is different though, the VIDs on e8400s range from 1.08V (golden) to 1.30V (craptastic)

I have a 1.30V VID and even though its E0 is overclocks worse than most C0s.

You absolutely need to include memory settings though. My G.Skills won't run stable at 1066, which is the only thing holding me back from running stable at 4GHz.


----------

